

Demystifying PR for Startups. Hackers and Founders Live Stream (7pm EST) - iamelgringo
http://www.livestream.com/hackersandfounders

======
iamelgringo
I've been looking forward to this for a couple of months.

Dave Ambrose, the Hackers and Founders NYC organizer has a background in PR
and Marketing, and he wanted to have an event trying to help startups manage
their own PR better.

They are streaming it live so the other Hackers and Founders chapters around
the country/globe can enjoy, and everybody is invited.

------
daveambrose
There's some back and forth on our Plancast link for the NYC event tonight and
I'm responding to each.

Just a heads up for anyone coming to Dogpatch. We're limited to 100 attendees
so try to get there as early as possible. I'll be over at 5:30 PM to help set
up.

Next time we do this and in order to keep seats/spots numbers, I'm going to
move back to our usual service of Anyvite. We decided to stay with Plancast
since someone already created a plan there and there was enough interest that
I decided to leave the RSVP there. Sorry about the confusion for folks in NYC
- been trying my best to manage this here on the ground.

~~~
arisey
Dave, thanks for your awesome work in pulling this together. I can not attend
due to a pre-committed appointment, will watch the video.

------
sabat
Question: I will this be available later as a video? (For those of us who may
not be able to catch it live.)

~~~
daveambrose
Yup. I'm going to record it.

